# Instant Notifaction not working



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

For some reason when I subscribe to a thread and tell it to instant notification it does not work. I have the right e-mail listed. I have checked my junk folder. Also when I try to email a thread that also does not work.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try changing to a different email for a day or two and see if they come through. Then you'll know it's an issue with the email you're using.


----------



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

Changed email will see how it goes.


----------



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

Test


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got the same problem with a domain that's owned by Earthlink, but if I change over to my BasicISP email address (which I never use) I get notification emails, so how do I get the domain I do use unblocked?

(I tried a different address at that same domain and it doesn't work, either, so it's not just my original address that's blocked)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

See if forwarding all TCF mail from good email to bad works...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> See if forwarding all TCF mail from good email to bad works...


I don't know enough to know how to set it up to do that automatically.

I'd have to go into each email and forward it manually.

I access the BasicISP account (on the rare occasions that I do) via their webmail interface and not an email client, and I use Outlook Express for the account I want associated with my user account here (and which previously was the email account associated with my user account here since 2006 until earlier this year), because OE is what I started with back in the IE3 and Win95 days.

But the BasicISP is just a fall back dial up account which I probably won't keep paying for forever, so I'd really like to get the problem fixed.

This started when my c******net.com email account that was associated with me here (and elsewhere) got full and a screw-up with my bank card kept me from immediately being able to buy/rent more space from Earthlink, which meant emails from TCF got bounced back, and apparently that was enough to get all of the c******net.com domain blacklisted here, because switching my registration here on TCF to a different c******net.com address where I use my real name instead of unitron, emails still don't get through.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Maybe Pete can look into the email logs and see if you can get reset.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> Maybe Pete can look into the email logs and see if you can get reset.


I would greatly appreciate it.

I'm PM'ing you the unredacted name of the domain.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

All info given to Pete.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I've had the same problem for years. I have had to leave my TCF eMail addy on my attglobal account. When I tried switching to my belllsouth account, I didn't get any notice, not even in my online Spam folder. Reported it to TCF admin and they said there is no problem. Fortunately, I had already set up my attglobal account to autoforward, but I would have preferred being able to finally close the attglobal account and save the $5.95/mo.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> All info given to Pete.


Much grass.  :up:


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I haven't received an email notification from TCF since I joined in the summer of 2013. I only have email from my ISP which is PenTeleData. I have my notifications set to instant,


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Notifications from TCF to my personal domain (hosted at Google Apps) suddenly stopped working around April 19, 2013. I switched e-mail addresses to my @gmail.com address, and that's been working since. I don't know why mail to my personal domain stopped.


----------

